# sparkolloid use



## derunner (Dec 26, 2012)

I think i misunderstood the sparkolloid instructions. I was adding it to skeeterpee. I boiled a cup of water and stirred in the sparkoloid for 5 mins, but i did not keep it boiling during that time. It appears it should actually be boiling that whole time. Will that make it not work correctly? Have I caused any issue to the skeeter pee?

Thanks, Pat


----------



## pjd (Dec 26, 2012)

It will be fine! Heck sometimes I did not even use boiling water and everything cleared perfectly.


----------



## derunner (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks pjd.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't had much luck with sparkoloid in my cranberry skeeter pee. I did some reading yesterday and found out lemons and cranberries are both high in pectin so I added some liquid enzyme. Hope it clears soon. If not superklear.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2012)

derunner said:


> I think i misunderstood the sparkolloid instructions. I was adding it to skeeterpee. I boiled a cup of water and stirred in the sparkoloid for 5 mins, but i did not keep it boiling during that time. It appears it should actually be boiling that whole time. Will that make it not work correctly? Have I caused any issue to the skeeter pee?
> 
> Thanks, Pat



I do the same as you did, bring water to boil then just keep hot/warm and it works just great. Within a day or two you will see it getting very clear.


----------



## CowboyPhil (Dec 27, 2012)

I use SuperKleer for everything, it does make a ton of Dregs but well worth it for beautiful wine.


----------



## Duster (Dec 27, 2012)

I have always had good luck with sparkolloid. I usually do the full 5 min boil. I have been told that this causes the sparkolloid to become positively charged. I have never tried it without the boil, interesting thoughts though.


----------

